# Labor Day Sale! Store wide 30% off and Peptides are B2G1 FREE!!! Check it out!



## CEM Store (Aug 29, 2012)

*
Labor Day celebrations are upon us and we would like to kick it off with another great sale!


For a limited time (Aug 29th-Sept 4th) save 30% off store wide! But that?s NOT all!


For peptides we also have a SUPER cool sale going on, For a limited time peptides are buy 2 get 1 free!


How does the buy 2 get 1 free work? Well you just put 3 in your cart and get one free!  (excludes igf-lr3 and there is a limit of 4 free peptides per customer for B2G1 )


It is that simple to save!  


No codes or minimums needed!


DON'T miss this! 



Check out the links to the sale:

HAPPY LABOR DAY SALE!

Quality Peptides for Less!


ENJOY the great savings!!!
*



CEM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice man. Been wanting to try your IGF-LR3, ap going to give it a whirl.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 30, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *
> Labor Day celebrations are upon us and we would like to kick it off with another great sale!
> 
> 
> ...



Don't miss this!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 31, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *
> Labor Day celebrations are upon us and we would like to kick it off with another great sale!
> 
> 
> ...


Labor Day Weekend is here!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 1, 2012)

Have a safe holiday weekend!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 3, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *
> Labor Day celebrations are upon us and we would like to kick it off with another great sale!
> 
> 
> ...


Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and get a code for 10% off to use with current sale!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 4, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *
> Labor Day celebrations are upon us and we would like to kick it off with another great sale!
> 
> 
> ...


Last day for this great sale!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 4, 2012)

Hopefully soon you have a special on IGF-LR3.  From my experiments rats love it at 80-100mcg.


----------

